# Lets see some deer pics



## Mathews guy (Jan 16, 2006)

I want to see some deer from some of use younger guys and gals


----------



## Mathews guy (Jan 16, 2006)

o yea heres mine


----------



## Xtecshooter1989 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Doe*

Here's a small doe I took at the beggining of the season. Im happy I decided to take it cause I haven't been able to get out with school and everything. Junior years the most important so I sacraficed hunting season for some good grades.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 15, 2004)

Heres my 7 point from this year. Xtecshooter and I had the same idea. I too took more time from my hunting to get better grades.


----------



## OKLAWhitetails (Nov 30, 2005)

Took this guy on a day that I was supose to be in school, oh well.I missed to many days during the fall due to hunting, good thing I got a doctors note for 2 of them otherwise I'd failed with A's in all my classes.:embara:

P.S. I look mad but trust me I'm not


----------



## Tweedr82 (Jan 31, 2006)

this what happens when you let your little brother in law hunt your stand one day out the year


----------



## Robin of Loxley (Dec 21, 2005)

Tweedr82 said:


> this what happens when you let your little brother in law hunt your stand one day out the year



hey don't worry my cousins come up to hunt with us one weekend a year and they will see more deer in my stand in one weekend then i would all year.


----------



## bow-hunter20 (Nov 3, 2005)

Here is my 04 and 05 bow kills. 04 was a 158" 8 pt. shot him at 20 yards. 05 was a 130" 7 pt. with a 21 1/2" spread shot him at 40 yards. Here are some pictures.


----------



## bowhunter972 (Aug 25, 2005)

first deer









second deer


----------



## ksarcher88 (Feb 12, 2006)

*'05 buck*

This guy came through at 9:30 in the morning and I passed him up. I sat all day, and he came back through at 15 yards.


----------



## ksarcher88 (Feb 12, 2006)

*another pic*

Here's a bigger pic.


----------



## bow-hunter20 (Nov 3, 2005)

Here ya go! Nice deer everyone This tall 8 pointer was 158" shot with a bow.


----------



## bow-hunter20 (Nov 3, 2005)

7 pointer 130"


----------



## bow-hunter20 (Nov 3, 2005)

oops, i guess i alread replied once!


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

*My BAMBI*

Here is my FIRST deer its not tooo small:wink: , I've missed much bigger


----------

